# Magazine Coatings



## confirmedobject (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey guys im new to the forum but i haven't been able to find much on this topic I've got a S&W shield and to make a long story short im having some minor rust issues with the steel mags i was thinking about what coatings are available the wont affect function i know i could just keep them oiled well and never have a problem but i dont like the idea that if i leave them for a few weeks ill come back to some rusty mags any help from someone with experience on the matter would be very much appreciated


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I’d oiled it would take quite a while for a magazine to rust. Not likely under reasonable storage conditions.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You also must be rusty on your manners. 
Who are you, do you prepare for anything (other than rusty mags), and why?


Lightly oil your mags would be my recommendation, however I do not have this problem with mine. How you are storing them is likely relative to your issue.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Clean use a like coat of CLP gun cleaner/lube let sit they will be fine


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Are these factory mags? I've run mine through the wash (never the dryer luckily), and never had them rust. A light coat of oil then wiped off with a clean cloth and I can't imagine you should have any problems. I even keep a spare on me at all times in a pocket, through the rain and sweat and never had an issue for years now. That said, I have had problems with the shield itself rusting, but I contribute some of that to the sweat and it sitting in a holster over night from time to time. It's only been in the areas with strong leather contact. Do you live in a super high humidity environment near salt water?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Parkerize might a solution if you don't mind a dull finish.

Bownell's sell some bake on epoxy paints made for firearms that are pretty durable. I used the flat black on a stainless backpowder barrel to get rid of the shine. Bead blasting is the best way to prep the surface, then after the paint dries you bake it to cure the coating. If you are just doing a magazine a used toaster oven would work for the baking.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have some Pre 1994 metal AR15/M16 Metal Magazines that show zero signs of rust. 

None of my modern semi-auto mags show any rust at all. All of them have been stored in a relatively high humidity environment and some have been rained on, dropped on the ground and left outside for short periods of time. Some have never been used and are in their suppliers packaging and again, no rust at all.

My suggestion is to send the rusted mags back to the supplier and buy new ones.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Tell you what my cheap azz found out. Cheap magazines rust easy and fast. I have my share of 1911s and all my magazines have the pony on the bottom.
Not the spot to ponder on quality.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Clean your weapons or have a seat.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Y’all have been duped by another one post wonder. OP doesn’t take the time to say thanks or provide feedback let alone an introduction. OP should be banned...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I forget who it was talking about active members. I hope they see this thread.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> Y'all have been duped by another one post wonder. OP doesn't take the time to say thanks or provide feedback let alone an introduction. OP should be banned...


He has a join date of July, and finally made a post. Maybe he's just got other things going on. I'll give him another day... but an intro post would be appropriate.

As for the mag issue, I've not seen a spot of rust on either of my factory Shield magazines in the year and a half that I've had the gun. Never oiled 'em either. Where and how are you storing them?

The risk with adding anything permanent to them to protect the steel is that they may no longer drop free from the mag well when the release is pressed.
Clearing the mag well is just as important as filling the mag well, and should not require two hands to do so.
This is the reason I stopped carrying my Beretta PX4 as my EDC. I've had the gun for over a decade, used it regularly, put it through its paces hoping it would "break in" or wear down enough for the mags to drop free. Nope... Still takes my off-hand to clear the empty mag. That's a no-go for me. It is now confined to range time and non-essential duty.


----------



## confirmedobject (Jul 23, 2018)

My mistake for not responding immediately like someone else mentioned I'm pretty busy and don't have time to check this forum everyday i also apologize for not introducing myself i didn't think that was needed for a simple question and unless that's part of the forums rules i don't see it necessary now back to some of the replies i do oil my mags especially after i started having rust issues and to give more info the mags i mainly had issues with are the 8 round mags with the slip on pinky extension which i found with light surface rust under the plastic extension my assumption is that moisture got stuck under the plastic and caused the rust my mags are always in a tempature controlled environment unless I'm carrying it and in that case one will be in the gun and one in my pocket i do live in a pretty humid environment [middle GA] but ive never had an issue with stainless 1911 mags or any other mag for that matter now back to my actual question has anyone tried coating their mags in anything? Specifically I'm curious about ceracote thanks for all the earlier replies and thanks in advance for the rest


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

If rust really is becoming an issue for you, I'd also worry about the inside of your mags. Coating the inside well may prove troublesome. A chemical dip of some kind may work better. That said, I would contact smith&wesson and discuss it with them if they are factory mags. Maybe there is a bad batch floating around.


----------



## confirmedobject (Jul 23, 2018)

I've checked the insides after breaking them down for cleaning and no issues there something else i noticed today the finish on my mags are quite a bit dull when i compared them to a friend's shield mags I'm probably going to contact Smith tomorrow and see if they'll send me a new set


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

sighting confirmed. 
No, you are correct, you don't really have to do an intro, but we get ALOT of spammers and stupid people that stir up trouble, but you seem legit sir.
I have no knowledge of rust on magazines, but will look at mine. 
Thanks for jumping back in, and yes, we are all busy, but we also like to chit chat and know who (kinda) we are talking to,
I'm Deebo, from New Mexico, a avid four wheeler rider, and a strong dislike for anything anti-freedom..
D


----------



## confirmedobject (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for the positive response i have no plans to spam or start arguments but i understand the want to have some info on new people my name's Gordon and I'm from Georgia I've been shooting since i was big enough to pull a trigger and I'm just starting to get into reloading and as someone asked earlier I'm not "prepping" for anything in particular i mainly just like to shoot and do outdoorsy stuff which happens to align most of my interest with this group but anyway thanks to everyone for the help and i apologize for the very late response


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, it doesn't take anything as complicated as a plan to start arguments here.

Just look out the window, mention the weather and someone will argue with you.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Especially if your signature says “black lives matter and proud to live in a sanctuary city”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Of course, some will have more success than others.


----------

